# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cili ndikon me shume ne formimin e personalitetit: geni apo mjedisi rrethues?

## gurl

Shume shkencetar jane ne pikepyetje se cili faktor ndikon me shume ne formimin e personalitetit ; genet ose dicka qe e ke te trashguar apo mjedisi rrethues. (Dilema e *nature v nurture*)

Te gjithe kane nxjerre perfundime te ndryshme dhe prandaj ju ftojme te diskutojme se cili ndikon me shume dhe pse. 

Gurl

----------


## Dito

Une mendoj qe vetem realja ndikon ne personalitetin e njeriut pra ambjenti qe e rrethoi gjate gjithe jetes se tij.

----------


## PINK

ambjenti  se ku rritesh , si rritesh  ... ku jeton dhe ku shkollohesh kane te bejne shume ne formimin e personalitetit te njeriut ... ( raste shume te rralla jane kur njerezit lindin monstra ) ... 
per me shume lexo firmen time :PP

----------


## gurl

Dmth mesa kuptoj prej pergjigjeve tuaja, ne nga prinderit tane (ose te afermit tane) trashegojme vetem tiparet dhe asgje tjeter?

----------


## PINK

vertet qe nga prinderit ( geni ) trashegojme .. tiparet , paraqitjen e jashtme .. por formimi i karakterit dhe personalitetit tone .. vjen si rrjedhoje e punes te jashtezakonshme te prinderve tane ...koha qe ato shpenzojne me ne .. menyra se si te mesojne dhe edukojne te ecesh ne te njejtat hapa qe kane ndjekur dhe ato  .. etc  etc .. ndikojne shume ne formimin e femijes ...

----------


## StormAngel

Ne formimin e karakterit tim me se shumti ka ndikuar shoqeria,per ate shkak kam edhe ca mungesa ne karakter   :pa dhembe:  ,mirepo edhe kam pjese te trasheguara.
E kam pa kete ne raste te caktuara kur psh jam sillur si babi apo nena ime.
Dmth te dyja keto kane shkallen e vet ne krijim te karakterit dhe personalitetit,edhe pse mendoj se shoqeria dhe rrethi ndikojne pak me shume se sa gjeni i trasheguar.

----------


## green

Geni luan rol shume te madh. Menyra si je "gatuar". Ajo eshte *starti* nga nisesh si do te perceptosh, vesh ne zbatim, evitosh apo absorbosh, dhe si do ta percjellesh ate qe te ofrohet me pas nga ambienti apo ambientet ku do te perfshihesh, jetosh, dhe ku do pranosh apo ku do zgjedhesh te funksionosh.

Per mua GENI eshte shume i rendesishem.

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Rebele

gjithnje e kam hasur kete pyetje

une them se te dyja jane faktor kritik qe ndikojne ne formimin e personalitetit te njeriut

genet domosdo qe jane te trasheguara nga nje brez ne tjetrin po gjithashtu edhe mjedisi ne te cilin rritesh influencon menyren si sillesh, mendimet/ideologjite qe ke etj...

----------


## forum126

Mjedisi rrethues ndikon me shume. Sjelljet e prinderve, rreagimi i tyre, sjelljet e kusherinjve, sjelljet e komshinjve ndikojne tek zhvillimi. Dhe ndikimin me te madh e kane ato qe i ke pare me sy dhe jo ato qe te kane keshilluar. Nje rreagim i babait per nje ceshtje  do te ndikoje me shume tek femija se sa nje keshille prej tij. Kush po perfiton nga keshillat sot.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Une the m qe GENI ndikon shume pasi mendoj qe te gjithe ne trashegojme nje eksperience te meparshme te paraardhesve tani. Gjithashtu edukata familjare qe ne marrin eshte nje faktor edhe me i madh qe shton faktorin gjenetik. Por gjithe kjo strukture ose masiv gjenetik fillon edhe skalitet ne mjedisin ku ne jetojme. Nese mjedisi ku ne jetojme nuk ka kushtet e pershtatshme per lulezimin e vetve me te mira te geneve tona, prape ato kur te transmetohen ne pasardhesit tane, te cilet mund te kene kushte me te mira mund ta cojne me larte kete eksperience.

----------


## ErionB

Une mendoj se Geni dhe ambjenti qe te rrethojne luajne te njejtin rrol ne formimin e njeriut.  Dmth asnjera me shume ose me pak.  Te gjitheve na trashegimnohen cilesi te cilat duam apo sduam na mbizoterojne, pamvarsisht nga ambjenti; ne te njejten kohe, njerez me te njejtat tipare por qe rriten ne ambjente te ndryshme i pergjigjen nje situata krejt ndryshe.
Nje shembull banalizues: nje gjaknxehte ne Shqiperi dhe nje ne Amerike.  Ne nje kohe qe me nje ne Shqiperi do rrihesh ose vritesh per asgje, me nje ne Amerike do besh fjale deri ne maksimum do rrihesh.  Keshtu qe nderkohe qe me te "dy palet" mund te te dali problem nga gjaknxehtesia e tyre, me ate ne Shqiperi ku ambjenti qe e rrethon eshte me e pranueshme rrahja dhe vrasja e lejon qe ta beje kete akt, dhe ne Amerike e denon nje gje te tille.  Keshtu qe ambjenti luan rrol te madh ne sjelljen dhe karakterin e njeriut.
  Sic thashe me siper ky eshte nje shembull ordiner dhe nuk jam specialist qe te flas ne kete fushe, por mendoj se Geni dhe Natyra kane efekt barabart ne formimin, sjelljen e karakterit.

----------


## Mina

Cili ndikon me shume ne formimin e personalitetit: geni apo mjedisi rrethues?
-------------------------------------------------
Geni sepse  mbart. Mjedisi e perpunon personalitetin.

----------


## gurl

Geni, per mendimin tim, krijon themelin ne te cilin personaliteti krijohet dhe zhvillohet. Ne baze te genit personaliteti merr ngjyrosjet qe i ofron mjedisi.

----------


## adis

leave and learn

----------


## ATMAN

> Shume shkencetar jane ne pikepyetje se cili faktor ndikon me shume ne formimin e personalitetit ; genet ose dicka qe e ke te trashguar apo mjedisi rrethues. (Dilema e *nature v nurture*)
> 
> Te gjithe kane nxjerre perfundime te ndryshme dhe prandaj ju ftojme te diskutojme se cili ndikon me shume dhe pse. 
> 
> Gurl



te dyja ndikojne ne formimin e  nje njeriu ne jete si geni po ashtu edhe mjedisi rrethues , ka raste ku mjedisi loz nje rrol primar , dhe geni ka rrol sekondar , por ka raste kur ndodh e kunderta , pra geni eshte primar dhe mjedisi eshte sekondar,  si do qe te jete puna ne te dyja rastet nuk duhet injoruar asnje nga faktoret qe thame sepse te dyja kane rendesine e vet , te ndash me force keto dy faktore per mendimin tim eshte gabim i madh , por ti japesh rendesine e duhur te ketyre dy faktoreve eshte nje gje shume e madhe per mendimim tim

ne te gjithe kemi pare se si gjeni nga me te medhejte ne kohen e tyre kane pasur probleme serioze ne jeten tyre dhe ne krijimtarine e tyre, sepse mjedisi rrethues nuk ka qene ne favor te ketyre gjenive, por perkundrazi i ka demtuar ne shume raste jo vetem ne jeten e tyre si njerez por edhe ne krijimtarine e tyre prej gjenish

dhe nga ana tjeter nje mjedis i favorshem te ndihmon te ate talent qe ti ke ta zhvidhosh akoma me shume 

pra jam i mendimit qe te dyja keto faktore jane lidhur ngushte, me njeri tjetrin, nuk mund ti ndash

----------


## Desire

Qe te gjithe kemi lindur te njejte por me kalimin e kohes dhe te natyres, cdo njeri nga ne krijon personalitetin e tij ose te saj me ane te natyres. Psikologu *Schaffer (1993)* publikoj eksperimentin e tij, ku bazohej se femijet dhe kujdesari i tij/saj luajn nje rol teper te madh ne zhvillimin e femijes dhe te personalitetit. Bashkangjitja midis femijes te sapolindur dhe te kujdestarit te tij tregon se femija kerkon mbeshtetje qe ne diten qe eshte lindur dhe me ane te mbeshtetjes ai zhvillon dashurine, perkujdesjen ndaj te tjereve dhe gjithashtu formon personalitetin e tij. Cdo gje varet vetem nga natyra, zhvillimi e jeteses. Besoj se genet luajn nje rol ne personalitetin tone por mjedisi rrethues eshte ai qe ndryshon nje individ.

----------


## D&G Feminine

90% geni, 10% ambienti rrethues

----------


## Desire

Ku bazohesh ti D and G? Ka shume veta qe besojn qe genet jane ato qe krijojn personalitetin tone dhe nuk jam kundra por vetem dua te di se si e verteton ti dicka te tille?

----------


## Laguna

cili ndikon me teper ne formimin e personalitetit? Genet apo ambjenti?
ç'eshte personaliteti? me sa duket perkufizimi nuk eshte i qarte dhe kjo sjell konfuzion ne pergjigje. Kur pak a shume te gjithe te bien dakort me perkufizimin (gje qe me duket e pamundur) atehere mund te flitet per rolin e geneve apo ambjentit tek  individi.
 Shembull: Nje kapter ushtrie ne kohen e dulles kishte shume personalitet ne kuptimin "ambjentor" te fjales...por pas ca vitesh i futi nje privatizim repartit, fitoi miliona dhe ja futi te gjithe miqve te tij te aferm dhe ben dhe sot e ksaj dite maskaralliqe pa fund.
 Shtrohet pyetja: a ishte kapteri pa personalitet apo e beri ambjenti te tille?
D.m.th. kapteri kishte nje potencial gjenetik i cili nuk percaktonte fare luhatjet e personalitetit te tij. Dhe ktu hyn ambjenti...por njerezit ngaterrohen ne koncepte ne lidhje me gjenetiken dhe ambjentin. 
personalisht mendoj qe rolin kryesor e luajne genet ne te gjitha drejtimet. Ambjenti ben te mundur me mire ose me keq shprehjen e potencialit gjenetik te individit. Mund de flitet shume rreth kesaj teme...

----------


## Aldi1

Per mendimin tim geni ndikon shume ne formimin fizionomik te njeriut, kurse per formimin e karakterit besoj se ndikon me shume ambjenti ku jetojme, si p.sh. familja, shoqeria, etj.

*Me respekt Aldi*

----------

